# Rockport walk-in access?



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

Anyone know of any good walk-in access spots around Rockport? I know of the little park on the north side of the airport where you can walk into Copano...but any others that you know of? Gonna be down there in about 3.5 weeks...have a trip planned with a guide one of the days, but we'll be on foot the other day. Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

What guide are you going with?


----------



## driftwoodfisher (Oct 4, 2005)

*walk in*

goose Island st.park is good when the tide is running.


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Check out the causeway between Aransas Pass and Port Aransas. Fish either side - there is deep water on the North side and shallow flats on the South. Both shorelines are wadeable. You can drive all the way to the Lighthouse Lakes park. Check it out on Google maps.


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

PM and let me know when you are going to be there.


----------



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

@ Mike....yeah, that whole road is on the to-do list while we're there!

@ Mason...Capt. Eric Knipling


----------



## lapesca67 (Apr 9, 2008)

*Another guide if you have the time*

If you have room for another booking, Billy Trimble is one of the best on the coast at the moment.... http://www.trimbleflyfishing.com/.

For walk-in access, also try the flats on behind Brown & Root on 361....can be stellar with a fly....look at google maps to get a layout of the land.....hit the potholes hard this time of year and they will product reds and some pretty impressive trout.


----------



## caddis (Jan 22, 2012)

Can you get to Brown and Root without a boat?


----------



## salt_fly (Aug 10, 2006)

You should consider renting a kayak while there from Slowride. Paddle across into the LHL or B&R and look for reds with an 8 wt.


----------



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

We have yaks, and seriously considered taking them...but we're worried about having them in the back of the truck overnight, and at the boat ramp while we're out with the guide the next day. Even locked up, they could get vandalized.


----------



## salt_fly (Aug 10, 2006)

*Take the Yaks*

Figure out a way to lock them to your racks or your truck. I doubt anyone would bother to vandalize kayaks rather than steal them. You will miss some great paddling and fishing if you don't hit LHL or B&R flats while you are there.


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

Little Bay in RP proper.


----------



## boatfeet (Jul 24, 2011)

in the hill country ? come see me in pipe creek feedbarntx.com waded that whole area will be glad to share.


----------

